# FUCHS VELVETONE Car Care Kit Review



## CleanDetail (Mar 7, 2009)

Here we have another review for Detailing World by CleanDetail.

Today i was given the chance to test Fuchs Velvetone Car Care kit through Mark @ Autobrite.

Here are the products in question.










Here is how it arrived:










First impressions it looks professional. Well packed and well displayed.

Inside the box i got:

* 1x PH Neutral Alloy Wheel Cleaner
* 1x Wash & Wax Shampoo
* 1x High Gloss Polish
* 1x Air Con Refresh
* 1x Wheel Brush
* 2x Microfibre Cloths.

So, Here is the review:

*Alloy Wheel Cleaner*

I Used the alloy wheel cleaner on a number of valets over a 2 week period as this meant i could test it against some really bad wheels as well as some well looked after ones. I also did a test on a customer's car i look after on a weekly basis.

I found application easy, spray bottle feels well and foams up well from the trigger. I found the product to be ok without agitation but better after agitation. Been PH Neutral i did not expect it to be an amazing cleaner but actually i was impressed. After using DoDo Juice Supernatural which again is PH Neutral and found them in par.

_Out of 10 i'd give this product a 5._ Not amazing in comparison to what people may already have. But it will ensure a good level of clean without taking off current protection.

*Wash & Wax Shampoo*

Nice product in all. Looks well, smells well and cleaned very well. I used this again on a number of good to bad condition vehicles and found it to give a nice good all around clean. Gives a nice amout of suds without going crazy and is good in the sun with little marks left behind if allowed to dry.

_I'd give this a 6/10_

*High Gloss Polish*

I have to say that there is a large number of polishes on the market, so again i expected an adverage quality of product. I was wrong. This was very very easy to apply, comes off really easy when left to cure. I did find longer curing was needed as it left grease behind but this is expected if its not fully cured.

I was impressed with the level of gloss in the finish. Even left silver and white nice and glossy.










Photo above was after wheel cleaner, shampoo & High Gloss Polish were used. The customer even told me she'd not had it waxed or polished since buying the car....

*Air Con Refresh*

Very similar to every other air con treatment. In fact more or less identical to Autoglyms version but with a better less chemical smell which is always a bonus!

Lasts around 3 weeks smell which but did fully remove the "damp" smell you get from bacteria found in the air con systems.

_I'd give it a 8.4/10_

*Wheel Brush*

If your looking for a good basic kit, this wheel brush is perfect. But, as a detailer i knew this was not really ideal for high gloss rims and more particularly Black rims as it could mark them very easy. Although good quality its not something id suggest to my customers.

_For that reason i have to give the quality a 8/10 but product over all for the reasons listed above would be 2/10_

*Microfibre cloths*

Cant complain what so ever. Very good quality similar to the yellow ones i use found at Costco on a daily basis. Both have been washed and the quality stays the same. Easy to use and not to plush that you cant use them on windows.

So, they are given 8/10

*Total Product*

All in all i found the Fuchs products very good quality. All safe to use (bar brush) on all vehicle types. Wheels cleaner is perfect as it keeps wheels protected, polish was perfect and i'd use that again, Shampoo again is very good. Not to dissimilar to Autoglym's shampoo in terms of texture and cleaning ability.

Over all kit would be given a 7/10 for enthusiasts, Just ditch the brush :thumb:

Sorry for the lack of photos, but as i was using these on jobs with a small time scale i had little time for photos.

Thanks for reading! Comments welcome.

ATB
Nick


----------

